# бяка с UTF-8

## Metallic

Точнее с кирилическами глифами в них, у кого-нить есть приличные шрифты?  :Smile:  На АЛЬТовские не направлять  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ZmiyGorinich

Если для консоли то terminus, а если для X то меня вполне устраивают виндовые

----------

## Metallic

 *VVM256 wrote:*   

> Если для консоли то terminus, а если для X то меня вполне устраивают виндовые

 

А gtk1 как пролечил? А то чето у меня вроде правильно, а глифы не совпадают, туфта какая-то вместо русского  :Sad: 

----------

## ZmiyGorinich

Вот тут почитай http://ru.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ru_RU.utf8_Gentoo_way

там все написано и про GTK тоже в конце страницы

----------

## Metallic

И что? непомогает, т.к. глифы кирилические в шрифте неправильные  :Sad: 

----------

## ak74

Глифы-то скорее всего правильные. А глючит то ли X.org, то ли gtk, то ли motif.

У меня подобная проблема с февраля. По нормальному вылечить не могу ничем. Хотя интернет уже обшарил вдоль и поперек.

По ненормальному вылечил. См. http://www.linuxshop.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?p=110176

Не могут ли люди у которых с gtk1 под UTF-8 все впорядке поделиться содержимым make.conf, а еще лучше emerge info.

----------

## ak74

Ага. Нашел инфу. Уверяют что глюк сборки Xorg. В Suse пофиксили.

См. http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=75.0;all

----------

## 4nykey

Насчёт сюзи, похоже оно: http://klid.dk/suse/i386/update/9.3/rpm/i586/xorg-x11-libs-6.8.2-30.3.i586_en.info ?

Слил я этот рпм с их миррора, rpm2targz, распаковал и в итоге получил ./usr/X11R6/lib/X11/locale/en_US.UTF-8/XLC_LOCALE

Эффекта похоже никакого.

С другой стороны надо наверно багзиллу напрягать.

/edit

Хотя вру, эффект таки есть. Заработало.

----------

## ak74

Багзиллу - это точно. Только она какая-то очень уж багзиллистая. Мне непонятно как с ней работать.

А то, что надо править XLC_LOCALE - это похоже на правду. Я у себя так и вылечил (См. мою ссылку выше)

----------

## 4nykey

Ну тады я взял на себя смелость: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99788

----------

## Metallic

Если пропатчить, то все работает корректно  :Smile:  Проблема решена.

----------

## PIF_

 *Metallic wrote:*   

> Если пропатчить, то все работает корректно  Проблема решена.

 

Не понял. У меня глючил (и глючит) xterm. скачал suse`овский патчк rpm2targz и ничего. может я что-то не то делаю? все кроме xterm`a по русски говорит. При запуске xterm из xterm 

"Warning: locale not supported by Xlib, locale set to C"

```

pif@dhcppc0 ~ $ locale

LANG=ru_RU.utf8

LC_CTYPE="ru_RU.utf8"

LC_NUMERIC="ru_RU.utf8"

LC_TIME="ru_RU.utf8"

LC_COLLATE="ru_RU.utf8"

LC_MONETARY="ru_RU.utf8"

LC_MESSAGES="ru_RU.utf8"

LC_PAPER="ru_RU.utf8"

LC_NAME="ru_RU.utf8"

LC_ADDRESS="ru_RU.utf8"

LC_TELEPHONE="ru_RU.utf8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="ru_RU.utf8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="ru_RU.utf8"

LC_ALL=

```

----------

## ZmiyGorinich

В /etc/env.d/02locale пропиши:

```
LC_ALL=""

LANG=ru_RU.UTF-8

```

И больше этого варнинга не увидишь

----------

## PIF_

гы  :Smile:  Действительно не увидел  :Smile:  fluxbox даже не загрузился.

----------

## viy

 *PIF_ wrote:*   

> "Warning: locale not supported by Xlib, locale set to C"

 

Пробуем localedef --no-archive -c -i ru_RU -f UTF-8 ru_RU.UTF-8

----------

## PIF_

таже фигня! Колдунство! Честно говоря, я уже 1.5 недели шаманю - эффект 0.

----------

## ak74

Вообще-то правильно  писать ru_RU.UTF-8

----------

## ZmiyGorinich

 *PIF_ wrote:*   

> гы  Действительно не увидел  fluxbox даже не загрузился.

 

А что он сказал? Насколько я знаю у некоторых версий fluxbox есть проблемы с UTF, но вроде в новых уже поправили.

----------

## Balancer

А что там с глифами? Практически всё по дефолту и с UTF-8 всё ок. По шрифтам никаких нареканий  :Smile:  Может, не вижу чего?

----------

## sa10

LC_ALL="" 

LANG=ru_RU.UTF-8

Я с gtk1 разобрался так 

Взял из сюзи 9.3

/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/locale/en_US.UTF-8/XLC_LOCALE

и еще целиком 

/etc/gtk

В gtk1 не хочет работать terminus указанный в .gtkrc, но некогда было ковырятся почему

----------

## triod

Товарисчи, может я не по теме, но избежать ругани типа Locale not supported можно так. Конкретно мой случай.

1.

cat /etc/locales.build

en_US.UTF-8/UTF-8

ru_RU.UTF-8/UTF-8

2.

cat /etc/env.d/02locale

LANG=ru_RU.UTF-8

3.

cat /etc/make.conf

USE= .... nls unicode userlocales ...

4.

Если сисьема уже стоит, то толкнуть emerge --newuse --deep world

_ДОЛЖНА_ пересобраться glibc. Ибо именно она кричит про локаль.

5.

Вроде ничего не забыл, 

6.

  С уважением  :Smile: 

----------

## ak74

Уважаемый triod! Кажется основная бяка этой проблемы состоит в том, что она не у всех проявляется.

Вы хотите сказать, что у вас все нормально и gtk1 работает без проблем? Если это так - то не затруднит ли вас запостить свои make.conf и xorg.conf?

У меня все шаги которые вы привели уже давно проделаны. Тем не менее это не помогает.

А на локаль ругается именно Xlib, а не glib. В XLib собственная поддержка локалей (хотя может быть и основанная на glib) и глючит именно она.

С уважением, Андрей.

----------

## PIF_

 *VVM256 wrote:*   

>  *PIF_ wrote:*   гы  Действительно не увидел  fluxbox даже не загрузился. 
> 
> А что он сказал? Насколько я знаю у некоторых версий fluxbox есть проблемы с UTF, но вроде в новых уже поправили.

 

ничего не сказал, просто мрачно не загрузился. После авторизации через xdm просто черный экран с крестом-указателем мыши. Мышь функционирует ОК, только тыкать ей некуда  :Smile: . На самом деле с флюксом при utf8 все ОК: русские меню по-русски и т.п. Глючит только xterm.

PS кстати, при установке LANG=ru_RU.UTF-8 в /etc/env.d/02locale в консоли все ОК, только X бузят. Что за колдунство???

----------

## triod

 *ak74 wrote:*   

> Уважаемый triod! Кажется основная бяка этой проблемы состоит в том, что она не у всех проявляется.
> 
> Вы хотите сказать, что у вас все нормально и gtk1 работает без проблем? Если это так - то не затруднит ли вас запостить свои make.conf и xorg.conf?
> 
> У меня все шаги которые вы привели уже давно проделаны. Тем не менее это не помогает.
> ...

 

Ув. Андрей.

 С удовольствием выкладываю свои конфы.

cat /etc/make.conf

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=pentium4 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

USE="mmx sse sse2 dvd nls nptl unicode userlocales -arts -svga -gnome -mozilla -cups -apm -ipv6"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="www.mirrorservice.org/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo"

 cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "Default Layout"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        RgbPath      "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

        FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/"

#       FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic/"

#       FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

#       FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

#       FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/ukr/"

#       FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "fbdevhw"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "freetype"

#       Load  "type1"

#       Load  "dri"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#       Option  "Xleds"         "1 2 3"

# To disable the XKEYBOARD extension, uncomment XkbDisable.

#       Option  "XkbDisable"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#       Option  "XkbModel"      "pc102"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#       Option  "XkbModel"      "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#       Option  "XkbLayout"     "de"

# or:

#       Option  "XkbLayout"     "de"

#       Option  "XkbVariant"    "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#       Option  "XkbOptions"    "ctrl:swapcaps"

# Or if you just want both to be control, use:

#       Option  "XkbOptions"    "ctrl:nocaps"

#

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "XkbModel" "pc105"

        Option      "XkbVariant" "winkeys"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "us,ru(winkeys)"

        Option      "XkbOptions" "grp:alt_shift_toggle"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

        Option      "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

# If the normal CorePointer mouse is not a USB mouse then

# this input device can be used in AlwaysCore mode to let you

# also use USB mice at the same time.

        Identifier  "DevInputMice"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

        Option      "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Sony G200"

        DisplaySize  320        240

        HorizSync    30.0 - 70.0

        VertRefresh  50.0 - 160.0

        Option      "dpms"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Videocard0"

        Driver      "nvidia"

        VendorName  "Videocard vendor"

        BoardName   "NVIDIA GeForce FX (generic)"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Videocard0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth     24

                Modes    "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

        Group        0

        Mode         0666

EndSection

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  Пояснения.

По поводу маке.конф особо говорить нечего. Единственное, что забыл сказать - utf-8 должна быть вкомпИлена в ядро и использоваться по дефолту.

xorg.conf:

 Ставил систему с бутстрапа(stage1). Конфиг взял с RHEL3-sp4 и немного модифицировал под gentoo. На работе у меня на ключевых серверах стоит редхат с подпиской. В организации где я работаю научные эксперементы полностью _исключены_. В местах менее критичных продвигаю дженту, ибо ничего быстрее и гибче не видел. Так вот по поводу иксов. Мне не нравятся всевозможные иконки, рюшечки, кнопочки и т д., ибо дико тормозит машину. Навороты эти насколько красивы - настолько и бесполезны практически. Мнение сугубо субьективное, кого обидел - прошу не судить строго. Посему стоит и дома и на работе xorg+kdm+blackbox+firefox+"fox-toolkit". 

 Как всем известно, xorg прога интернациональная. Она идёт в комплекте со шрифтами на все случаи жизни. Применительно к Русскому языку _настоятельно_рекомендую_ НЕ использовать шрифты без русских глифов, чем избежим массу проблем. Xorg не запустится вообще без шрифтов "/usr/share/fonts/misc/". Всё остальное опционально. Я сделал emerge corefonts и поставил каталог _первым_ в поиске. Corefonts содержит TTF шрифты с наличием русского unicode (позиции >= 0x400). 

Вроде с xorg-ом всё. Это я обьяснил в принципе основной ньюанс.

Симптомы неправильно настроенной локали:

Открываем xterm. Запускаем ручками _любую_ GUI прогу. Тут всё равно какую, GTK, KDE, xterm, xload, xcalc...

Если видим ругань вида [locale not supported] - дела плохи.

Лечится повторным _внимательным_ просмотров конфов и/или пересборкой libc. Ибо чудес не бывает. 2 х 2 всегда = 4.

Кстати, про локаль кричит таки да - Xlib, но определить локаль она пытается опираясь на глибс.

С уважением  :Smile: 

----------

## ak74

Уважаемый Triod.

Вы кажется не совсем неправильно поняли проблему. Система не говорит, что locale not supported. Это конечно был бы признак неправильной настройки. Система не отображает русских шрифтов в gtk1-приложениях. Вот в этом-то и проблема. Например у вас в xmms русское меню нормально отображается?

Ваш make.conf к сожалению ничего особенного мне не подсказал.

А вот с xorg.conf я поэксперементирую.

Шрифты у меня тоже первым делом русские. Правда не corefonts, а terminus, который, кажется, не truetype.

Еще я гружу модуль для поддержки type1.

И, наконец, последний вопрос. А как вы при настройке ядра пишете локаль по умолчанию.

utf8, utf-8, UTF8 или UTF-8?

С уважением, Андрей.

----------

## triod

Андрею.

По поводу корректного обозначения в ядре utf8. Сам интересовался этим вопросом достаточно интенсивно. Вот что удалось выяснить: оказывается, стандарт _вообще_не_определяет методику написания utf8, UTF8, utf-8, UTF-8.

У меня стоит так:

----------------------

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="utf8"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=m

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ASCII is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

-----------------------------------------------

То есть просто utf8.

По поводу фонтов в ЖТК. Поверхностный анализ показал вот что на примере ХММС:

ldd `which xmms`

        linux-gate.so.1 =>  (0xffffe000)

        libSM.so.6 => /usr/lib/libSM.so.6 (0xb7fb7000)

        libICE.so.6 => /usr/lib/libICE.so.6 (0xb7fa0000)

        libXxf86vm.so.1 => /usr/lib/libXxf86vm.so.1 (0xb7f9b000)

        libxmms.so.1 => /usr/lib/libxmms.so.1 (0xb7f88000)

        libgtk-1.2.so.0 => /usr/lib/libgtk-1.2.so.0 (0xb7e35000)

        libgdk-1.2.so.0 => /usr/lib/libgdk-1.2.so.0 (0xb7dfd000)

        libgmodule-1.2.so.0 => /usr/lib/libgmodule-1.2.so.0 (0xb7df9000)

        libgthread-1.2.so.0 => /usr/lib/libgthread-1.2.so.0 (0xb7df6000)

        libglib-1.2.so.0 => /usr/lib/libglib-1.2.so.0 (0xb7dd2000)

        libdl.so.2 => /lib/libdl.so.2 (0xb7dce000)

        libpthread.so.0 => /lib/tls/libpthread.so.0 (0xb7dbb000)

        libXi.so.6 => /usr/lib/libXi.so.6 (0xb7db3000)

        libXext.so.6 => /usr/lib/libXext.so.6 (0xb7da3000)

        libX11.so.6 => /usr/lib/libX11.so.6 (0xb7cd9000)

        libm.so.6 => /lib/tls/libm.so.6 (0xb7cb5000)

        libssl.so.0.9.7 => /usr/lib/libssl.so.0.9.7 (0xb7c86000)

        libc.so.6 => /lib/tls/libc.so.6 (0xb7b5d000)

        /lib/ld-linux.so.2 (0xb7fcb000)

        libcrypto.so.0.9.7 => /usr/lib/libcrypto.so.0.9.7 (0xb7a62000)

Судя по всему хммс жтк 1.х таки использует.

Запуск с консоли дал такой результат:

 xmms

Gdk-WARNING **: Missing charsets in FontSet creation

Gdk-WARNING **:     JISX0208.1983-0

Gdk-WARNING **:     KSC5601.1987-0

Gdk-WARNING **:     GB2312.1980-0

Gdk-WARNING **:     JISX0201.1976-0

Gdk-WARNING **: Missing charsets in FontSet creation

Gdk-WARNING **:     ISO8859-1

Gdk-WARNING **:     ISO8859-1

Gdk-WARNING **:     JISX0208.1983-0

Gdk-WARNING **:     KSC5601.1987-0

Gdk-WARNING **:     GB2312.1980-0

Gdk-WARNING **:     JISX0201.1976-0

Gdk-WARNING **:     ISO10646-1

** WARNING **: Failed to open font: "-adobe-helvetica-bold-r-*-*-10-*".

**************************************************************************************

Фонты не читаемые _совсем_.

Судя по всему, локализация системы тут совершенно не причем. Копать надо настройки либо хммс либо жтк 1.х. Попахивает либо koi8r либо win1251. ВСЕ юникодовские шрифты в ихсах должны быть вида (согласно документации на иксорг)"-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-iso10646-1".  В моём случае прога пытается использовать фонт, где русским юникодом и не пахнет. В этом вся и проблема. Помоему, нечто подобное и у Вас.

Может быть это и консервативно, но использую консольный mplayer _всегда_. Посему с xmms не разбирался детально, ибо не стоял остро вопрос.

С уважением  :Smile: 

----------

## ak74

У меня в ядре стоит "UTF8".

А по поводу xmms после ОЧЕНЬ длительного выяснения получилось, что виновата сборка xorg а не xmms и не gtk1.

И то что я писал раньше по поводу редактирование XLC_LOCALE эту проблему лечит.

Вот такая вот странная штука получается.

С уважением, Андрей.

----------

## 4nykey

 *triod wrote:*   

> По поводу корректного обозначения в ядре utf8. Сам интересовался этим вопросом достаточно интенсивно. Вот что удалось выяснить: оказывается, стандарт _вообще_не_определяет методику написания utf8, UTF8, utf-8, UTF-8.
> 
> 

 

Не знаю насчёт стандарта, но доки говорят обратное  :Wink:  

```

  | CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT:

  │

  │ The default NLS used when mounting file system. Note, that this is

  │ the NLS used by your console, not the NLS used by a specific file

  │ system (if different) to store data (filenames) on a disk.

  │ Currently, the valid values are:

  < snip >

  │ koi8-r, koi8-ru, koi8-u, sjis, tis-620, utf8.

  │ If you specify a wrong value, it will use the built-in NLS;

  │ compatible with iso8859-1.
```

С другой стороны, насколько я понял, это влияет на то, как консоль переваривает имена файлов на примаунченных фс по дефолту. Т.е к фонтам и виджетам как-будто безотносительно.

----------

## SergDL

Я нашел для нормального отображения кириллицы в gtk1-приложениях под xorg-x11-6.8.2 выход только такой: 

заменил XLC_LOCALE в /usr/lib/X11/locale/en_US.UTF-8/ на такой же из 6.8.0. Все прекрасно работает.

----------

## kon

Не могли бы Вы выложить куда нибудь

/usr/lib/X11/locale/en_US.UTF-8/  и

/usr/lib/X11/locale/ru_RU.UTF-8/  от xorg 6.8.0 ?

----------

## triod

 *4nykey wrote:*   

>  *triod wrote:*   По поводу корректного обозначения в ядре utf8. Сам интересовался этим вопросом достаточно интенсивно. Вот что удалось выяснить: оказывается, стандарт _вообще_не_определяет методику написания utf8, UTF8, utf-8, UTF-8.
> 
>  
> 
> Не знаю насчёт стандарта, но доки говорят обратное  
> ...

 

C utf8 угадал  :Smile: 

Но на самом деле чёткого определения utf8 в стандарте _нет_.

С уважением  :Smile: 

----------

## hlroad

 *triod wrote:*   

> По поводу корректного обозначения в ядре utf8. Сам интересовался этим вопросом достаточно интенсивно. Вот что удалось выяснить: оказывается, стандарт _вообще_не_определяет методику написания utf8, UTF8, utf-8, UTF-8.

 

Определяет. Но не в ядре. Вот тут или тут, пожалуйста. Так что "UTF-8" - хотя в большинстве протоколов charset задается строкой в ASCII, которая интерпретируется в case-insensetive mode, но когда задается локаль - то UTF-8 и только UTF-8, ни utf-8, ни UTF8 - не годятся.

----------

## triod

 *hlroad wrote:*   

>  *triod wrote:*   По поводу корректного обозначения в ядре utf8. Сам интересовался этим вопросом достаточно интенсивно. Вот что удалось выяснить: оказывается, стандарт _вообще_не_определяет методику написания utf8, UTF8, utf-8, UTF-8. 
> 
> Определяет. Но не в ядре. Вот тут или тут, пожалуйста. Так что "UTF-8" - хотя в большинстве протоколов charset задается строкой в ASCII, которая интерпретируется в case-insensetive mode, но когда задается локаль - то UTF-8 и только UTF-8, ни utf-8, ни UTF8 - не годятся.

 

Огромное Вам спасибо. Сам запомню и детей научу :Smile: 

C уважением.

----------

## hlroad

 *triod wrote:*   

> Огромное Вам спасибо. Сам запомню и детей научу
> 
> 

 

 :Laughing:  В действительности подстава в том, что соответствующие документы датированы ноябрём 2003 года (sic!). Соответственно в том, что выходило раньше - разброд и шатание  :Sad: . Подстава с utf-8 vs UTF-8 - в том, что многие программы просто проверяют наличие строки UTF-8 в locale и тогда только и включают поддержку. То есть сама glibc будет работать правильно во всех случаях, а вот уже, скажем, MC - нет. А вот в HTML'е можно указывать и "UTF-8" и "utf-8": там в стандарте прописано что сравнение case-insensitive и все программы (включая даже и MS IE) - честно всё реализуют.

----------

## SergDL

для kon XLC_LOCALE из xorg 6.8.0.

cat /usr/lib/X11/locale/en_US.UTF-8/XLC_LOCALE

#  $XFree86: xc/nls/XLC_LOCALE/en_US.UTF-8,v 1.2 2000/02/29 03:09:07 dawes Exp $

#  XLocale Database Sample for en_US.UTF-8

#

#

#       XLC_FONTSET category

#

XLC_FONTSET

on_demand_loading       True

object_name             generic

#       fs0 class

fs0     {

        charset {

                name    ISO10646-1

        }

        font    {

                primary ISO10646-1

        }

}

#       We leave the legacy encodings in for the moment, because we don't

#       have that many ISO10646 fonts yet.

#       fs1 class (7 bit ASCII)

fs1     {

        charset {

                name    ISO8859-1:GL

        }

        font    {

                primary         ISO8859-1:GL

                vertical_rotate all

        }

}

#       fs2 class (ISO8859 families)

fs2     {

        charset {

                name    ISO8859-1:GR

        }

        font    {

                primary ISO8859-1:GR

        }

}

#       fs3 class (Kanji)

fs3     {

        charset {

                name    JISX0208.1983-0:GL

        }

        font    {

                primary JISX0208.1983-0:GL

        }

}

#   fs4 class (Korean Character)

fs4     {

        charset {

                name    KSC5601.1987-0:GL

        }

        font    {

                primary KSC5601.1987-0:GL

        }

}

#   fs5 class (Chinese Han Character)

fs5     {

        charset {

                name    GB2312.1980-0:GL

        }

        font    {

                primary GB2312.1980-0:GL

        }

}

#       fs6 class (Half Kana)

fs6     {

        charset {

                name    JISX0201.1976-0:GR

        }

        font    {

                primary         JISX0201.1976-0:GR

                vertical_rotate all

        }

}

END XLC_FONTSET

#

#       XLC_XLOCALE category

#

XLC_XLOCALE

encoding_name           UTF-8

mb_cur_max              6

state_depend_encoding   False

#       cs0 class

cs0     {

        side            GL:Default

        length          1

        ct_encoding     ISO8859-1:GL

}

#       cs1 class

cs1     {

        side            GR:Default

        length          1

        ct_encoding     ISO8859-1:GR

}

#       cs2 class

cs2     {

        side            GR

        length          2

        ct_encoding     JISX0208.1983-0:GL; JISX0208.1983-0:GR;                 JISX0208.1983-1:GL; JISX0208.1983-1:GR

}

#       cs3 class

cs3     {

        side            GL

        length          2

        ct_encoding     KSC5601.1987-0:GL; KSC5601.1987-0:GR;                        KSC5601.1987-1:GL; KSC5601.1987-1:GR

}

#       cs4 class

cs4     {

        side            GR

        length          2

        ct_encoding     GB2312.1980-0:GL; GB2312.1980-0:GR

}

#       cs5 class

cs5     {

        side            GR

        length          1

        ct_encoding     JISX0201.1976-0:GR

}

#       cs6 class

cs6     {

        side            none

        ct_encoding     ISO10646-1

}

END XLC_XLOCALE

----------

